# How to Ship Springtails



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I was curious as to how people here ship their springtail cultures, any advice or tips would be great. Thanks!


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I've received them a few different ways, in a variety of containers. Most often times they are in the clear plastic deli containers, maybe 32oz with a lid, filled with charcoal and about 1/2 of water. Toss in an ice pack if the destination is a bit on the hot side and secure the package to the bottom somehow. I've seen people use rubberbands and hooks, tape and enough padding to keep it secure in place. Slap a couple of "fragile" stickers or "this end up" and send it out.

I've also received a few with various organic matter as substrate, like a potting soil and leaves mixture. I prefer receiving them in charcoal though, makes it much easier to pour them out and split cultures.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I ship mine in coco fiber because the charcoal tends to beat the crap out of them as the USPS is none to gentle. There is a smaller mortality rate with the coco fiber. You then make new cultures by spooning some of the original into new cultures. Springs float, even if you wanted to use charcoal at home all you'd have to do is add water to the coco fiber and scoop them off the top.

As for packaging I put them in the ziplock deli container type things that most people use. I poke a few pin holes in the top to release any CO2 buildup and if it's summer I put in an ice pack. All goes into a shipping cooler and either peanuts or some other packing material goes in around it to cushion everything and minimize shifting. I think it's the shipping cooler that makes them get there alive. I get them for free at work so it doesn't cost me anything extra. So far I've shipped over 20 this summer and all have made it to their destination alive. I have some heat packs I can use over the winter if anyone ends up wanting some then.


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

Michelle hooked me up with a very awesome spring culture.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah now that Michelle mentioned the abuse from typical shipping, that would explain why most of my charcoal cultures were less than lively.....I did however just order some of those mixed springtail cultures that were being sold here last week and they came mixed with organics and they arrived less that springin' with life, but a week later and they're boomin'....so I guess come to think of it, I'd much rather go for the softer ride next time.


----------

